# 300wsm



## mhat60 (Apr 8, 2009)

anybody loading the 300wsm. I've got a 700sps varment with a 26" barrell. Just starting to work up some loads and i am trying to save my primers{they are hard to get now days}. Any info is helpfull.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The best loads I have found were on ShortMags.org I have two good loads. One uses 180 gr bullets with R19, and the other is 150 gr bullet with R22. You would expect to use R22 with the heavy bullet, but that's not what my particular rifle likes. 
Also check out the Hodgdon reloading center at: http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.aspht ... n_menu.asp


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

mhat60, just try "300 WSM", web search, you'll find a lot of load data from various powder mfgs.. If you have an older Reload Book, try phoning their customer service dept.. They all have been most helpful, such as Nosler, Hornady, Speer, Sierra...great place to start! Hope this helps Good luck and good shooting


----------



## mhat60 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, I've been doing some shooting. I.ve found that in my gun the acuratte 4350 has been working best with the 180 matchking hpbt. It's shooting a 7/16" group at 100 yards, just under 2800fps.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Glad to hear that! Ironically, a longtime friend of mine talked me into getting my 300WSM, and his recommendation is, that IMR 4350, with 180 grain bullets, is the "magical" combination for this caliber. He, and others in the area state that max load data is the most accurate...I had to order my powder and primers a couple months ago, powder came, and Cabelas just notified that my primers have shipped today. I'll have to see what happens, but I'm certain it will be good. I have shot 150 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips, using Varget, IMR 4350 and IMR 4831, along with WLMR Primers. So far, the combination of Varget (Min. load), and the Ballistic Tips, setting my Cartridge Overall Length at Maximum, has resulted in 7/16" groupings, shooting from the prone, resting the rifle on my pack. The rifle, is an early production Kimber 8400 Classic, that I traded for. I do wait between all shots with all the rifles that I have ever worked-up loads for, for I then actually KNOW where my COLD BARREL SHOT will hit, when I pull the trigger when hunting. Here, the Blacktail, is not a very big animal, and shots are either fairly close, or long (around 300 yds), so a precise shot, regardless of caliber, is paramount. Good to hear from you, Good luck, and good Hunting


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

A question for Plainsman...I loaded a batch of Noslers' E-Tips (150 grainers), using 2 grains less than any published 150 grain bullet load data by Noslers' Reload Book/ ( per phone call to Nosler). The load shot fine, a decent grouping, but I found the recoil pretty stiff. Have you had the same experience with the E TIP, or any other Solid? Thanks, Good luck and good shooting


----------

